# Sofia Lathe



## Woodemp (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi. Any one have info on a Sofia Universal Lathe.  A friend has one and we have a problem reading the thread and feed charts. Anyone who can help would be greatly appreciated. Its a Model CU40D.

Tks


----------



## ghostdncr (Mar 12, 2017)

I have only a passing familiarity with Sofia lathes, in that a company I used to work for had one. Can you post a photo of the headstock panel? I believe they have offered several different layouts/configurations, so a photo of the machine in question should help. I seem to recall the one I ran a few times was terribly confusing until I finally figured out which lever did what in relationship to which chart, and none of that was obvious or intuitive!


----------



## Woodemp (Mar 12, 2017)

ghostdncr said:


> I have only a passing familiarity with Sofia lathes, in that a company I used to work for had one. Can you post a photo of the headstock panel? I believe they have offered several different layouts/configurations, so a photo of the machine in question should help. I seem to recall the one I ran a few times was terribly confusing until I finally figured out which lever did what in relationship to which chart, and none of that was obvious or intuitive!


----------



## Woodemp (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's pic of chart


----------



## Woodemp (Mar 12, 2017)

We can setup for the black sections but couldn't get the red sections. Tried to set up for 6TPI but no success. Also couldn't figure out what the numbers at top meant. 20 - 2000 etc


----------



## ghostdncr (Mar 12, 2017)

Those charts are ringing a bell, but it's a distant one. Can you get a high resolution photo of the control panel that shows the levers? I'm thinking ours had levers, but that lathe may have been one with dials.


----------



## Woodemp (Mar 14, 2017)

Can't get Pics at this time. The speed gearbox has levers but the feed box has knobs. center one has numbers 1 - 8 and the other one has  numbers 1/2, 2/1. etc


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Mar 18, 2017)

These lathes where also sold under the Ajax brand in Europe. You could try finding a manual for one under the Ajax name.


----------

